# Ludwigia Repens Deficiency



## CapnCaveman (Jan 2, 2013)

Having lots of trouble with my Ludwigia Repens lately. All new growth is very small, yellow leaves and very short length between nodes. I'm thinking it's a CO2 deficiency.

I dose Flourish Comprehensive and Excel and Jobe Fern sticks in the substrate.

Does it sound like a co2 deficiency, it's a 29 Gallon tank with a Fugeray LED. I thought I was in low medium to medium light. The short node length makes me think it's not a shortage on the lighting

I'm gonna up the Excel and see if it recovers, but any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I think the Fugeray LED fixtures will generally put aquariums into medium or medium/high lighting...

Yellowing on new leaves sounds like it might be a nitrogen deficiency as well.

Flourish Comprehensive, while providing macro and micronutrients, does not provide anywhere nearly enough what plants require in higher lit aquariums.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

do you have some nitrates showing on tests?


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

i am going through the same thing in my tank and there are holes in the leaves. my nitrates are zero. but i am low light without co2 in a soil tank.


----------



## CapnCaveman (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I usually have nitrates in the tank as I was fairly overstocked. I was hoping the plant sticks would help (they are 16-2-6 I think) Time to pick up a proper dosing regimen instead of the shotgun approach. 

If I turn it around I will let you know


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Im thinking nutrient deficiency as well.


----------



## CapnCaveman (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm not sure on the relevance of this chart http://www.seachem.com/support/FlourishConstituents_Deficency.pdf

I had a feeling I was short on Iron when switching from the Big Als Supplement to the Flourish comprehensive. The chart seems to correlate my symptoms.


----------

